

Are There Demand Limits to Growth? - winanga
http://campfire.theoildrum.com/node/5309

======
anigbrowl
I say no. even the intense technophobia of man like the Unabomber indirectly
generated a level of economic activity that would have astonished people of a
pre-technological society, and when he issued his manifesto the Internet was
using training wheels compared to today.

